# Sondaggio adesivo gentoo

## bandreabis

Il nostro amico jigi si è gentilmente offerto di stampare degli adesivi Gentoo. L'idea è quella di sondare il terreno per decidere quale/i adesivo/i ci piacerebbe avere. Abbiamo divers e opzioni tra cui è possibile scegliere: http://it.geocities.com/chiab_gigi/images_gentoo.

Ora non saprei dire le dimensioni ma l'idea mi sembra quella di poter sostituire l'amato/odiato adesivo "Made in Redmond" (e chi si ricorda più com'era fatto esattamente, visto che è "saltato via" dal mio portatile).  :Rolling Eyes: 

Scusate la rozzezza del mio sondaggio... per maggiori informazioni vedere il topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3432125.

Andrea  :Wink: 

PS. alcuni candidati sono fuori perchè non si possono avere troppe opzioni per il sondaggio.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io voto per l'immagine 7 con 2 accortezze da considerare:

1) rendere il logo gentoo monocormatico per evitare effetti orrendi in fase di stampa e risparmiare sui colori

2) stampare il tutto su casta già argentata

----------

## Frez

Giustissimo quanto di ce Deadhead: un conto e' vedere un'immagine sul monitor, ben diverso cosa si riesce ad ottenere in stampa.

----------

## CarloJekko

Ma è un po troppo confusionaria la pagina...  cmq  la 9

----------

## thewally

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io voto per l'immagine 7 con 2 accortezze da considerare:
> 
> 1) rendere il logo gentoo monocormatico per evitare effetti orrendi in fase di stampa e risparmiare sui colori
> 
> 2) stampare il tutto su casta già argentata

 

Sono d'accordo (VOTO 7), ma si deve per forza perdere il viola ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Luca89

Io voto la 7

----------

## .:deadhead:.

monocromatica intendevo un-solo-colore cioè il viola/rosa di gentoo, mica B/N o in scala di grigi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## thewally

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> monocromatica intendevo un-solo-colore cioè il viola/rosa di gentoo, mica B/N o in scala di grigi 

 

 :Confused:  Per un pelo  :Confused:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Allora diciamo viola+nero, ok?

----------

## knefas

7!

----------

## horace

votato per la 7, devvero bellissima!

----------

## Raffo

7  :Wink: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io voto per l'immagine 7 con 2 accortezze da considerare:
> 
> 1) rendere il logo gentoo monocormatico per evitare effetti orrendi in fase di stampa e risparmiare sui colori
> 
> 2) stampare il tutto su casta già argentata

 

Quoto ... verrebbe a costare anche qualcosina meno!!!

----------

## X-Drum

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Sono d'accordo (VOTO 7), ma si deve per forza perdere il viola ?  

 

voto 7, a me il colore del logo va bene: è quello !

----------

## gutter

7

----------

## X-Drum

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 7

 

sempre prolisso nell'esposizione quest'uomo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

Seven Up!

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sempre prolisso nell'esposizione quest'uomo  

 

Lo dice pure chi legge i miei sms  :Wink: 

----------

## ercoppa

Anche io 7, anche la 8 è bella

----------

## bandreabis

Consideriamo chiuso il sondaggio? O aspettiamo questa settimana?

Sono un po' impaziente   :Razz: 

Andrea

----------

## tizio

la vecchia legge del campetto non era "il primo che arriva a 10 vince" ??   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

La prima seconda scelta che arriva a 10 ha vinto?

----------

## tizio

sembra improbabile che una seconda scelta arrivi a 10... è un pò che son ferme come voti...

e la 7 ormai è imprendibile...

io son d'accordo a chiuderlo qui... o al massimo aspettare che una seconda scelta arrivi a 5

(oppure potremmo aprire un sondaggio per decidere se chiudere questo sondaggio   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## bandreabis

Oppure visto che ho aperto io il sondaggio posso decidere che voglio l'immagine 3!   :Laughing: 

----------

## bandreabis

Penso che possiamo chiudere il sondaggio.

Dichiaro vincitrici le immagini 7 (la mia preferita   :Very Happy:  ) e 8 (e volendo la 9).

Resta da decidere le dimensioni e come organizzarci per gli acquisti.

Andrea

----------

## danielinux

Ho votato anche io x la 7!!

Secondo me è la migliore...

----------

